
Calling All Student Entrepreneurs: Highland Capital Wants You - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/09/calling-all-student-entrepreneurs-highland-capital-wants-you/
======
rms
Lightspeed runs an almost identical program with slightly higher dollar
amounts: <http://www.lightspeedvp.com/summergrants.aspx>

Has anyone actually done one of these?

~~~
skyfaller
One minor but significant difference between these two programs is that
Lightspeed requires that you have an _engineering_ student on your team, while
Summer@Highland will accept any student. If I am a law student and my hacker
co-founders are not students, then my team can apply for Summer@Highland but
not Lightspeed. I wonder why Lightspeed has that additional requirement.

------
skyfaller
So how are Menlo Park, CA and Lexington, MA as locations? I know that Paul
Graham places great weight on the location of your startup, and each of these
Y Combinator competitors requires you to move to a different town. Should that
be a significant factor in applying to Y Combinator instead of Summer@Highland
and programs like it?

~~~
menloparkbum
Menlo Park is literally next door to Palo Alto. It's one of the nicer Silicon
Valley suburbs.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Lexington is also right next to Cambridge, MA. These locations are totally
equivalent to their Y Combinator counterparts.

------
Raphael
This sounds like a great opportunity. It would seem ideal to have a 2-person
team, since there would be no monetary hit and you could have a friend with
you.

~~~
ABrandt
I agree this is a great opportunity worth looking at, but having a friend with
you? Using investment dollars to fund your buddy's summer on your couch seems
a little unwise to me.

~~~
sachinag
That's the beauty - it's a grant, not an investment, so you won't be diluted.
That said, multiple founders solve a lot of issues.

